# Mehere Textareas begrenzen



## JokerX123 (10. Jan 2005)

Hi,

ich komme aus der PHP Welt und kenne mich nicht optimal mit java aus.
Ich stelle jetzt hier eine Frage, und bitte alle die mir sagen: 

-Pogrammier es selber, sonst lernst Du nix....
-Besuche die "Google Schule."....
-etc. pp....

nicht mitzuschreiben, denn ich versuche seit heute Mittag ein script welches ein Fomularfeld begrenzt -  umzubauen.


Also ich hab das Problem das ich 17 Textareas habe und diese auf jeweils 255 Zeichen begrenzen möchte.
Wer hat eine Ahnung wie das gehen könnte? Ohne das die sich gegenseite im Script stören.

Grüße & herzlichen Dank!

Marc


----------



## Beni (10. Jan 2005)

Füg einer Area einen TextListener hinzu, dieser Listener setzt einfach einen alten Text, sollte zuviel eingegeben worden sein.

Das könnte so aussehen:

```
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.TextArea;
import java.awt.event.TextEvent;
import java.awt.event.TextListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

/**
 * @author Benjamin Sigg
 */
public class Test4 extends Frame{	
	public Test4(){
		final TextArea area = new TextArea();
		add( area );
		
		area.addTextListener( new TextListener(){
			private String old = "";
			
			public void textValueChanged( TextEvent e ) {
				if( area.getText().length() > 10 )
					area.setText( old );
				else
					old = area.getText();
			}
		});
		
		addWindowListener( new WindowAdapter(){
			public void windowClosing( WindowEvent e ){
				System.exit( 0 );
			}
		});
	}
	
	public static void main( String[] args ){
		Test4 test = new Test4();
		test.pack();
		test.setVisible( true );
	}
}
```

P.S. und es heisst nicht "Script", es heisst "Code", wir sind hier doch nicht in einem Script-Spielkasten...


----------



## Guest (10. Jan 2005)

hmmmm

Du hast recht, ich meinte Java SCRIPT 

M.


----------



## Beni (10. Jan 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmmm
> 
> Du hast recht, ich meinte Java SCRIPT
> 
> M.



Da bleibt nur eines zu tun:


----------

